# Bings



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Home waters, spend my mornings back in the marsh.











recognize the water tower?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

most definitely! looks like the oyster bar across from Washington Oaks or 104. What boat do you fish from? Probably have seen you out on the water a time or two.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

In before dawn, on the ramp at 9 am


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmm, I'm usually first truck in the lot, I'll keep my eye out though. Nice looking rig too. That picture can't be to recent the water hasn't been that clear in weeks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I avoid crowds, fish weekdays whenever possible.
Hit the Captain's BBQ for takeout on the way home.


----------

